# Frage - Khorium und Rest



## Neverdie (3. August 2007)

Hallo liebe User(s)

Ich möchte gern wissen wo ich am besten Khorium und Reiches oder normales Adama oder abbauen kann? 

Und wollte noch wissen was so wert ist:

*Teufeslstahlbarren

*Khoriumbarren

*gehärtetes Adminatinbarren oder so ?


mfG Neverdie


----------



## Pi91 (3. August 2007)

Ich bin zwar selber kein Bergbauer aber ich weiß z.B., dass man Adamantit(warum kann das keiner aussprechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gut in Nethersturm farmen kann. Der Wert der Barren und Erze varriert eigentlich je nahem Server, schau doch einfach öfters mal ins AH, üfr was so ein Barren angeboten wird!


----------



## Pomela (3. August 2007)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Barren nichts wert sind... Rohstoff ist gefragt... Juwelenschleifer können aus 5 Erzen wohl manch seltene Steine herausfinden..


----------



## Jesse James (24. November 2007)

Admantitvorkommen und reiche Adamantitvorkommen kannst du sehr gut im Nethersturm oder im Schattenmondtal farmen. Teufelseisen findest du am meisten auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Mit Khorium verhält es sich etwas schwieriger. Khoriumvorkommen erscheinen zufällig an Stelle von Adamantit oder Teufelseisenvorkommen, weswegen man Khorium kaum gezielt farmen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem ist ein Addon wie z.B. Cartographer sinnvoll, welches dir anzeigt an welchen Stellen Vorkommen auftauchen können.

Die Preise für jeweils 20 Erze betragen auf meinem Server ca.:

Khoriumerz: 40g

Adamantiterz: 25g

Teufelseisenerz: 10g

(die Preise variieren aber teilweise sehr stark, je nachdem wie es auf dem Markt gerade ausschaut)


----------



## Zermeran (18. Dezember 2007)

Teufelsstahlbarren werde ich für 15g los, ich meine, ist alles Serverabhängig, aber die anderen Preise stimmen mit denen von Jesse überein.


----------



## Squall67 (31. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auch öfters mal auf die Tageszeit an, zB sind morgens viele Auktionen abgelaufen die am Abend vor 1-2 Tagen reingestellt wurden. Stellt man also seine Sachen morgens oder auch mittags rein kann man oft noch ein paar Gold mehr rausholen da es dann nicht so viel angebote gibt.


----------

